# Hard hat printing



## flirbys (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a customer that would like to order hard hats from us. How and what is the best way to print their company logo on the hard hats? It is just a one color logo.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Decal or cut vinyl.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

splathead said:


> Decal or cut vinyl.


++ for decal or vinyl. You'll want to heat up the hard hat before applying the vinyl so that its permanent and doesn't bubble.


----------

